

Pkgr, make a package out of a Rails app in 5 minutes - gravis
https://discuss.gemnasium.com/t/pkgr-make-a-package-out-of-a-rails-app-in-5-minutes/59

======
davnola
We're trialling cutting packages from Rails apps with fpm[1], plus prm[2] to
create the apt repository on s3.

There's a bit of footwork needed to include built gems and correct asset
manifests in the package too, but we now have 10-20s deploys, down from 8-12
mins. Plus it has less impact on server resources.

1\.
[http://rubydoc.info/gems/fpm/latest/frames](http://rubydoc.info/gems/fpm/latest/frames)
2\.
[http://rubydoc.info/gems/prm/latest/frames](http://rubydoc.info/gems/prm/latest/frames)

------
FooBarWidget
I wonder whether this will please hardcode Debian people. A quick look reveals
that the packaging structure does not conform to the FHS. I personally don't
care but I've seen quite some resistance in the Debian community (and in
general, the Linux distro community) against packages that do not conform 100%
to their standards.

~~~
lenni
I'm assuming this is primarily meant for apps that get deployed to in-house
servers rather than being submitted to the public Debian repositories, whose
packing guidelines are indeed quite strict.

------
tuananh
Off topic; it's nice to see Discourse is running in production.

I tried it once before, it's just not stable enough at the time.

------
gary4gar
Why a requirement for thin?

~~~
omarqureshi
I looked at a while ago, the thin requirement is arbitrary and you can use
unicorn from a fork iirc.

In the end - it just seemed a little too painful to get working with, but is
something I am interested in playing with again now that I'm working full time
on a Rails 3+ app.

